# Us56 Dry Yeast



## ozbrewer (31/8/05)

hey all found this posted on the TBN forum

Go on, Clik Me


----------



## redbeard (31/8/05)

bought 2 packets of this about a week ago (syd). havent had a chance to try it yet. perhaps this weekend ...


----------



## Hoops (1/9/05)

Top link Oz!

It says ferment 15C-24C which is a bit lower than I expected (didn't think it would still work well at 15C).
I have used the Wy1056 extensively and normally ferment at around 18C. Top yeast.

Hoops


----------



## RobW (1/9/05)

I used this yeast a couple of weeks ago in an Amarillo APA and it tasted fine after secondary. Only bottled a few days ago so too early for a proper opinion. Fermented at 18oC.


----------



## dreamboat (1/9/05)

We did a quick and dirty kit+dry malt+hops around 5 weeks ago at a club meeting. Can't be sure of whether it was the part of the yeast, but the brew (which we got stuck into on Tuesday) was without the "extract" flavour which you normally see from the kits.
1.7kg lager kit
0.5kg dark dry malt
Some fuggles flowers, can't recall how much (around 15g I think)
US56 yeast.

We did a 60 min boil of a few litres of water with the malt and hop.
Fermented 18-20, took a couple of weeks, then it was kegged.

Possibly the best kit beer I have ever tried, including kit + minimash brews..... and it was so easy!



dreamboat


----------



## MAH (1/9/05)

I've been a bit pressed for time lately and have not been able to plan for a brew, so when I get the chance I've gone back to dry yeast. I've used the US-56 on a number of occasions and found it pretty good. Ferments nice and clean for American style ales. It seems to ferment fairly quickly at the start, but then in the later half of the fermentation it really slows down and takes quite a few days to drop the final few points. My aeration has been just splashing, but this shouldn't be too much of a problem with dry yeast.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## shmick (1/9/05)

I've recently done 2 APAs (1 Amarillo, 1 Cascade) with dried US-56.

1st one I made up a starter with a double dose (25g) from a freshly opened bulk pack and the second I just rehydrated one of the new single foil pkts.

They were both fermented for 2 wks in primary @ 18C then racked to 2ndary for a further week for dry hopping. FG was similar for both.

They were both tasted when racking and the 2nd batch (foil pkt) was a lot sweeter. It had a cloying crystal malt flavour and heavier mouthfeel.
It took a good 3-4 wks maturing then a further 2wks CC to reach it's peak.

Don't know how the first batch turned out as it ended up being my 1st and hopefully last infection (mould) and I ditched it before bottling. :angry:


----------



## PostModern (1/9/05)

It's the same strain as WLP001, yes?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (1/9/05)

> It's the same strain as WLP001, yes?



yeah, i believe so


----------



## tangent (1/9/05)

i just did a quick tin & malt brew and was hoping to use a captured Belgian yeast but it didn't grow so I tried the 56.
I've just put it the fridge to lager for a week but when i did final FG and tasted it, it wasn't as dry as I expected. Hopefully it won't detract from the malty sweetness. 
Can anyone give me some examples of an American Ale? I think the only one I've tried was a Sam Adams Boston Ale, which from memory was pretty darn tootin good, but that's the only one.


----------



## redbeard (1/9/05)

for those interested, i bought the Us56 from Dave's Homebrew in North Sydney. He does mail order & has a website. Havent seen it anywhere else, not that im a lhb groupie ...


----------



## Bazza (1/9/05)

redbeard said:


> for those interested, i bought the Us56 from Dave's Homebrew in North Sydney. He does mail order & has a website. Havent seen it anywhere else, not that im a lhb groupie ...
> [post="74957"][/post]​





Mark at Asquith HB has got this yeast too

I'm in the process of brewing an ESB fresh wort (APA) with it. Tooka little while to get going but fermented strongly for five days and seems ok. Proof is in the pudding though so may post something in a couple of months

Bazza


----------



## Jazman (1/9/05)

tangent the 56 is the yeast used in the famous serria nevada pale ale

a classic apa


----------



## big d (1/9/05)

sounds good guys.reckon it will be a great back up instead of coopers yeasts etc.
will try it in the near future.

cheers
big d


----------



## Mr Bond (1/9/05)

Just bottled a all simco amber ale (extract) using this yeast. 

Will post some notes in about 6 weekswhen tasting occurs.


----------



## tangent (1/9/05)

Cool, sounds like we'll have multiple tasting notes in a few weeks or so.
Jaz, I'd love to try a SNPA one day. Have you tried one?


----------



## big d (3/12/05)

just bringing this thread back to the top guys.
i forgot to get this yeast so am still wondering how its turned out.the six week wait for tasting notes is long gone.
so is it any good.

cheers
big d


----------



## redbeard (3/12/05)

Ive had a few good pale ales with this yeast. my xmas case contribution also used this, so looking forward to the feedback ...


----------



## tangent (3/12/05)

sorry bigD
after i went to AG, i tipped one brew out (nothing "wrong" with it but i tasted it and it was way too bland to bother bottling) and the others conditioning, i bottled but kept no records, just wrote an L on all the caps for Last extract brew i ever make.
so i don't know which one, if any has the 56.
i've done a recent pilsner+simcoe+cascade with the 56 but it's not even ready for racking yet


----------



## big d (3/12/05)

cheers redbeard and tangent.im kicking myself for not getting any a few weeks back.will now wait till january and add it to the top of my must get items brew list.

cheers
big d


----------



## Lebowski (5/12/05)

Used this yeast with Muntons blonde beer kit and 1.5kg amber malt extract and some hops, turned out very nice


----------



## Jazman (5/12/05)

big d i think this yeast is average i rather a liquid yeast


----------



## big d (5/12/05)

for sure jaz.i agree with you but there are some times when for one reason or another the liquid yeast is no good so as a back up i should stock some dried yeast.just want to try the us-56.and its not like im in the position to pop down to the local hbs and grab some as required.remotness does suck at times.  

cheers
big d


----------



## johnno (5/12/05)

Jazman said:


> big d i think this yeast is average i rather a liquid yeast
> [post="95653"][/post]​



I have to agree with you jazman.
I am just starting to drink an ale I bottled 2 weeks ago using this yeast. 
I was too lazy to get a starer going plus I wanted to see what it was like.
To my taste it is nowhere near as good as the 1056 liquid.
But hey it may just be me.

johnno


----------



## wee stu (5/12/05)

Big D, the Little Big Man AIPA I gave you when you were down in Adelaide was brewed with US56 dry yeast.

I've yet to try that batch, though it is 50% of my Xmas case - so I have my fingers crossed.

Some Adelaide brewers have detected higher diacetyl levels with the dry strain, but I don't speak from personal experience.


----------



## mikem108 (6/12/05)

Latest batch of Mikes Anglo-American Bitter (english hops/american yeast) was done with US56 and its developed really well, most enjoyable quaffer I have made so far. I was a liquid yeast snob mainly because I don't like the results of Safale 04 but this US56 is currently my favourite yeast.


----------



## RobW (6/12/05)

I made a couple of APAs earlier this year with US56 & have no complaints. Ferments clean & neutral - certainly a good option if you can't/won't use a liquid yeast.


----------



## hockadays (6/12/05)

I used this a few weeks ago and it got a little warm 26C and it feremented out in 2 days. Tasting it now and its like tequila ( i'm not a great speller). Very hot alcohol taste. So keep it cool for good results. Do you think the higher alcohols clear up with age or is it destined for the sink? It's been in the bottle for 6 weeks...

Matt


----------



## NRB (6/12/05)

Jazman said:


> big d i think this yeast is average i rather a liquid yeast






johnno said:


> I have to agree with you jazman.
> I am just starting to drink an ale I bottled 2 weeks ago using this yeast.
> I was too lazy to get a starer going plus I wanted to see what it was like.
> To my taste it is nowhere near as good as the 1056 liquid.



I'm with you guys. It's not a bad yeast by any means, but my experience with 2 brews fermented by this yeast are not fantastic. I found it takes longer to carbonate than several other yeast I've used which has the effect of giving a sweeter beer for longer. I've just cracked an ESB APA FWK fermented with US56 and bottled 22 September 2005 and it's finally tasting unsweet unlike all others have to this point. It's not a malty sweetness, but rather a sugary sweetness if that makes any sense.

My advice therefore is to age beers fermented with this yeast.

[edit] spelling!


----------



## Mr Bond (6/12/05)

Works well for me,
Clean neutral,no diacetyll in sight,fermented @ 15/16 c range.
I will definitely use it again


----------



## big d (6/12/05)

thanx for the input guys.my good mexican mate johnno is sending me up some 56 to try so in time i will see if its any good.mind you i am very liquid biased but as a stand by im very forgiving.

prost
D


----------

